# jeu sous os 9



## G.tristan (3 Avril 2010)

bonjour je cherche ou je peut telecharger des jeux pour mac os 9

merci de vos reponce futur


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2010)

Ici, par exemple (attention, ici, on ne peut parler que de ce qui est légal)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Avril 2010)

Sachant que l'abandonware n'est pas légal, seulement toléré par la majorité des éditeurs et développeurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5444871 a dit:
			
		

> Sachant que l'abandonware n'est pas légal, seulement toléré par la majorité des éditeurs et développeurs.



A partir du moment ou les éditeurs ou développeurs le tolèrent, il est légal, la "tolérance" de personnes privées (physiques ou morales) est une chose, la légalité en est une autre. Ce qui est illégal, c'est d'agir sur leurs droits contre la volonté de ces personnes, donc, dès lors qu'elles tolèrent quelque chose, ça devient légal, car sur le plan de la loi, tout ce qui n'est pas interdit par les textes est autorisé !


----------



## DARKEMUS (6 Avril 2010)

Le Grenier est un site classique de vieux jeux et autres logiciels.
Il m'a rendu de réels services.
Par contre, tout en restant la "légalité", auriez-vous un listing de jeux compatibles mac OS 8/9 ??
Le PPC que je remonte finira d'ici quelques années dans les mains de mon bout de chou, et quelques références d'applications ludiques seraient les bienvenues !
Il est fort possible que ce sujet ai été abordé, mais la remarque de G.Tristan me fait rebondir dessus.
Une fois les références trouvées, il suffit de chercher sur le marché de l'occasion ;-)
Gilles


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Le Grenier est un site classique de vieux jeux et autres logiciels.
> Il m'a rendu de réels services.
> Par contre, tout en restant la "légalité", auriez-vous un listing de jeux compatibles mac OS 8/9 ??
> Le PPC que je remonte finira d'ici quelques années dans les mains de mon bout de chou, et quelques références d'applications ludiques seraient les bienvenues !
> ...



Si le PPC en question est le 4400 objet d'autres discussions, il y a pléthore de jeux qui lui conviennent sur le grenier, et par ailleurs, tous les autres sites connus pour faire ce genre de choses sur Mac sont dans sa page de liens.

Par contre, les freewares OS 8/9, maintenant, c'est difficile à trouver.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Avril 2010)

Difficile tout dépend de ce que tu recherches et de ta patience. J'ai récupéré pas mal de jeux, même OS6-7, sur les sites spécialisés dans la vente ou en vieilleries Mac. Si le produit a été diffusé en France alors la recherche du précieux sésame sera plus facile.


----------

